# How thick should the plywood base for this bed be?



## alvincrew (Feb 4, 2016)

So i've build this basic bed with some simple tools. Now i want to buy 1 or 2 pieces of plywood to use it as the base for this bed.

I won't be using any slates underneath it, so the plywood will be supporting and spreading the weight. I hope the bed wouldn't squeak.. 

How thick should the plywood be? I've read something between 1/2 to 3/4 inch. Any advice?

Thanks in advance


----------



## AlWood (Apr 18, 2010)

I guess, each of the long sections is about 3 feet wide. In this case 3/4" ply should be used, in my opinion (and experience), if you are going to use a futon. (If you use a plain box + matrass, you may not need a base at all.)
Alwood


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I agree with AlWood, if you're using a box spring you can do without the ply. However, the odds are high your going to get slippage whether you use a box spring or plywood base, you have not provided a perimeter lip to retain and or hide either item.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Neither 1/2" or 3/4" is enough for that much of a span. You might get by with 3/4" if you made it to where annually you could turn it over. Otherwise it will sag between the supports.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

If you were to buy a bed from the furniture store, the slats would normally be 3/4". 
On a low-end to mid-priced bed, the slats might be made of 3/4" plywood. 
On a high-end priced assembly, the slats are usually made of a solid 3/4" hardwood. 
As stated in prior pistol, most beds assemblies are sold with a box spring under the mattress. 
A good box spring has a framework of its own allowing many bed frames to have only a perimeter bracing to accept the box spring. 
I think 3/4 solid plywood will offer very strong support for your bed.


----------



## alvincrew (Feb 4, 2016)

AlWood said:


> I guess, each of the long sections is about 3 feet wide. In this case 3/4" ply should be used, in my opinion (and experience), if you are going to use a futon. (If you use a plain box + matrass, you may not need a base at all.)
> Alwood


I'm not going to use a boxspring. The plan is to just screw or nail down the plywood and put a simple mattress over it. So i guess that's the futon way...

Its a double bed measuring ~54 in × 80 in


----------



## alvincrew (Feb 4, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> Neither 1/2" or 3/4" is enough for that much of a span. You might get by with 3/4" if you made it to where annually you could turn it over. Otherwise it will sag between the supports.



maybe i should add 2 more center pieces? do u think that would help? or perhaps just 1 more support piece across the width of the bed?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

alvincrew said:


> maybe i should add 2 more center pieces? do u think that would help? or perhaps just 1 more support piece across the width of the bed?


The more support you could put in the better. If you were building a house and used plywood for the floor you would have a joist every 16". Even if the joists were on 24" centers eventually the plywood would sag between even if nothing was placed on it. Plywood laid horizontal is just prone to sag.


----------



## alvincrew (Feb 4, 2016)

Steve Neul said:


> The more support you could put in the better. If you were building a house and used plywood for the floor you would have a joist every 16". Even if the joists were on 24" centers eventually the plywood would sag between even if nothing was placed on it. Plywood laid horizontal is just prone to sag.


Does it help if I were to lay 2 pieces of plywood vertically, such that all 4 sides would be supported?


----------



## regesullivan (Jan 26, 2007)

I would add two sports across the width of the bed and use 3/4 plywood. Get 2 sheets and cut them so the edges land on a framing member. Many travel trailers have beds with similar frames using as what you already have and 5/8 plywood and they all sag. I have fixed them by adding two more framing members. Since you are starting from scratch I would defiantly go with 3/4 for a little extra insurance.


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

alvincrew said:


> Does it help if I were to lay 2 pieces of plywood vertically, such that all 4 sides would be supported?


There are a lot of things you could do to make the plywood more rigid so it doesn't sag between the supports. You could put some pieces of plywood edgeways between the supports or even cut some pieces of angle iron and screw it to the plywood. The support would be needed more toward the middle where your weight would be.


----------



## alvincrew (Feb 4, 2016)

I'm fairly new to woodworking. May I ask what is an edgeway? is it a kind of joinery?

Maybe i should use MDF instead?


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

alvincrew said:


> I'm not going to use a boxspring. The plan is to just screw or nail down the plywood and put a simple mattress over it. So i guess that's the futon way...
> 
> Its a double bed measuring ~54 in × 80 in


I suggest you allow the plywood to float rather than nail or screw it down. When you turn the mattress, you can turn the plywood over as well.


----------

